# Has anyone concieved on Clomid?!



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I am on my 2nd course of clomid 100mg (cd2-6) but i'm abit worried about it. I havent had my tubes checked as my cons thinks it might be worth trying clomid again for another 3 months, if i still havent   by jan '09 then thats my next step... i would of thought it would of been better to do it the other way round but hay what do i know?!  

Just wanted to know if anyone has concieved on clomid & if you did get the   how many courses were you on?!

Take Care x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Topcat there are lots of women who have concieved on clomid, take a peak ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.195 there is a list on this page 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hiya  Topkat

I concieved on clomid - 4th cycle and am now 24 weeks pregnant 

As Cleg said many woman have concieved on clomid & take a look at Cleg's lovely list  

wishing you all the best sweet 

Nicky
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Clomid's been around since the 1960s and there's been many 1000's of babies born because of it's use......if it wasn't successful they wouldn't bother with it anymore 

Clegs list is testament to just some of the Clomid success stories 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Have a look at he list   as for how many cycles I conceived on my first  

Nikki xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Topkat,

I have just read your post I am also on 3rd cycle of clomid and not yet concieved..I think sometimes it can take longer..fingers crossed for us both.I am only on 50mg though..What cycle day are you on? I am on day 10?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks 4 ur reply ladies.. will deffo have apeak at the list.  

Hiya Rees1978  
i've just finished round 1 of my 2nd course today. So fingers crossed   im currently taking 100mg. 
u cons will proberly up the dose 2 100mg when u go back next.  

Take Care x x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi TopKat,

I conceived on my second cycle of 100mg of clomid and I'm due today    Good luck and  

Sam xx


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi honey 

Clomid worked a treat for me on more than one ocassion...

My little boy Oliver (my clomid chickadee pictured <------) was conceived on my 5th round of clomid.

I also conceived my 2/3rd (twins) on clomid round 6 but sadly suffered an ectopic pregnancy.

If it makes you ovulate then hang in there and believe in miracles!!!

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Siobhan , 
Thanks for ur message it's lifted my spirits . 
Just have 2 sweeten up my DP 4 over time lol 

Take Care Ladies x x x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya Topcat

I am now on 2ww on second cycle of Clomid and am constantly amazed and reassured by all the lovely ladies on here that have had success with the drug.  Plus the list referred to is only the tip of the iceberg as there are lots of people who haven't asked for their name to be added, including one of my friends who conceived on her second cycle.  I am also reassured by the number of people have clomid but go on to have natural bfp's a couple of months later, I have read that it can have long lasting effects but also believe that it can sort of kick start your body into doing what is should be doing i.e. ovulating and it just needs a bit of a reminder  

Whilst I already have a ds conceived naturally with no problems I am    very hard that Clomid works for me.

Good luck and   that it works for you too

RLH


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya RLH 

Thanks for ur message of support n im   u get that BFP. Im hoping that clomid does work but i cant help feeling that i should of had my tubes checked b4 i was put on my 2nd course of clomid but with me being ''unexplained'' & everything being ''normal'' my cons thinks my body needs a bit more time. I too get the reasured from all the success stories i have read on here so im hoping &   that it wont be long before i get the BFP im longing for.

Make sure u let me know if u do get the bfp and im   for u!

Take Care n loads of   x x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Topkat
Just wanted to say Im on the bubs list too - I am 37 weeks pg now with my second baby, from my first round of clomid, was very lucky.

Good luck with your journey   
Rach
x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Stalyvegas,
First...  hope everythings alright.  
Wish i was as lucky as u lol. Ive just finished my 1st round on my 2nd course so   with lots of   that i might be me soon.  

Take Care x x


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

After 8 years of trying, I'm trying Clomid for the first time starting tomorrow.  I've read lots of positive stories, so keeping everything apart from my legs crossed.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Heluerto

Get that bum & legs in the air!!!!!  I spent the BMS days with a pillow under my bottom and legs up the wall - waking in the morning upside down is a strange feeling, but I like to think it helps, otherwise I just looked like an idiot for no reason...      

Good luck with your first cycle
R
x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Heluerto

Good luck on the clomid Heluerto, have fun if u suffer the hot flushes like i did . Really makes u look sexy 



Stalyvegas said:


> Heluerto
> 
> I spent the BMS days with a pillow under my bottom and legs up the wall - waking in the morning upside down is a strange feeling, but I like to think it helps


know how u feel there hun. Lets hope if pays of real soon lol otherwise we're just 

Take Care x x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I  have had 2 wonderfull kids on clomid DD on 1 round and DS on 5/6 rounds

Just want to send you Good luck vibes for your   


Kelli


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I conceived on my 8th cycle of clomid when I had given up hope of it working - so my advice would be don't give up. Each cycle you ovulate gives you a chance so stay  .

Good luck  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## penang (Jan 10, 2007)

i coneived on clomid and i m sure it was to do with the clomid. 

However i was on it for 7 cycles where as most consultants will only allow 6 - im sure it was just that little extra bit of time that helped.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi...

I conceived my first son on 200mg clomid and he was born 31/10/2000.

I then conceived naturally in 2002 and ds 2 was born 09/11/2002. 

Been ttc 3 since but no luck and am now on day 17 of second cycle of 150mg clomid. Did ov last month but no babydust so AF reared her head after 29 day cycle.

BUT YES it can and does work! 

Good luck and tonnes of babydust to you all!

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Kelli, Rosie P, Penang & Joe&willsmummy. Hope ur all well.

Thanks for replying to my message.. the more success stories i hear the more positive i feel!

      for us all

Take Care
Nikki x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Glad our stories have made you feel positive. Just try and hang in there as sometimes it can take quite a few cycles.  

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Topikat!

I conceived on month 2 of Clomid.  Currently breast feeding and as soon as I finish I will be back of the Clomid!!!

helen x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Kitten,
Thanks for u messgae & fingers crossed for when u ready to start ttc.

Did any of u women have any pains or anything while on clomid and still got ur BFP?!

The reason i ask is that on cd17 i got a severe pain in my lower stomach 2 the left hand side, went to the docs n he said it was ''mid-cycle pain'' (clomid doing it's thing) so i started to feel really positive as this is my 4th cycle and i have never had ''ovulation pain'' on my other rounds, but last night (cd22) i had a severe pain in my lower stomach on the left hand side again which has kinda of knocked those positive thoughts out of me. I woke up 2day n the pain hasnt gone but it's no where near as bad as it was last night. Have any of u lovely ladies had anything similar & still got the much deserved bfp?!

Also whats the earliest u all tested?! my offical testing day is nxt monday but the wait is killing me!!!

Thanks in advance
Take Care
Nikki x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Yes, I got all sorts of pains and things and it just made me think 'yep, that's the old ovaries cranking up and doing their thing'. The month  got pg though I had lots of pains for 3 days so maybe released more than 1 egg?? I'd say if you feel the pain gets very bad though just go and get checked out to be on the safe side. I used OPKs and charted my BBT and other ov signs so had a pretty good indication of when ov happened, so tested 14 days after that. My BFP cycle though was BFN 14 dpo and BFP the day after.

Good luck!   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Rosie,

Thanks for ur message, it really has reassured me knowing that I'm not going   and panicking thinking it's not a positive sign & it's all over this month!!!  
 i still get that BFP

Take Care & Gd Luck 
Nikki


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck Nikki. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for all ur msgs ladies, really does mean a lot to know that ur not alone n to see proof that dreams do come true.... Even if it does seem to take a lifetime to happen    

Good Luck 2 all of u that are going through or waiting to start tx    

Take Care 
Nikki x


----------

